# USB Key Password?



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

Is There Any Way To Put A Password On A USB Key So That You Need To Put In A Password To View Whats On It Or Drag Files On It?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This should work.
http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php


----------

